# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Bpc 157

## Cornish

Looking for anyone with experience using this compound. Sounds legit, but I'm skeptical.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk

----------

